# DIY Flyfishing trip to Alaska



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

It's a big place. I'll just mention three areas I have DIY fished on the tail end of business trips. Down the Kenai peninsula toward Homer you'll cross the Anchor River. The lower reaches are easy access and hold steelhead, dolly varden, and a few arctic char in the fall. I fished it in early October. My best fish was a 9 pound steelhead. I'm sure the various salmon spp. would be present earlier on. I've also fished a variety of streams near the coast out of Cordova, AK. I think i was there in August and caught coho, sockeye, and dollies just driving down the coast from Cordova and pulling over to fish streams. Some of the streams are glacial and turbid but others are gin clear. I stuck to the clear ones. I didn't want to leave and showed up at the airport for my flight in my waders. The third place i have fished was out of Ketchikan. September i think. Fished Ward Lake, a short drive out of town. Fished spots where streams flowed into the lake. Steelhead and dollies here as well. Other than the Cordova trip, i didn't do much salmon fishing. Mostly due to timing of trips and i happen to love steelhead fishing. There are many other options out there. Oh, best fly for me was a polar shrimp in fluorescent pink and orange.


----------



## Edublund (Sep 10, 2016)

Would definitely recommend doing at least one guided trip at the beginning of your adventure to get dialed in. I had a lot of clients up there over the years that would float with me for a day or two and then do walk and wade fishing trips by themselves for the rest of their stay. I was always happy to point them in the right direction, and share knowledge of what flies (or beads) they should be using, and how to rig up correctly. 

Would also suggest doing at least one fly out trip. The flight alone is often worth it regardless of how the fishing is. 

Tight Lines!


----------



## Kirby Cole (Oct 28, 2016)

CedarCreek said:


> It's a big place. I'll just mention three areas I have DIY fished on the tail end of business trips. Down the Kenai peninsula toward Homer you'll cross the Anchor River. The lower reaches are easy access and hold steelhead, dolly varden, and a few arctic char in the fall. I fished it in early October. My best fish was a 9 pound steelhead. I'm sure the various salmon spp. would be present earlier on. I've also fished a variety of streams near the coast out of Cordova, AK. I think i was there in August and caught coho, sockeye, and dollies just driving down the coast from Cordova and pulling over to fish streams. Some of the streams are glacial and turbid but others are gin clear. I stuck to the clear ones. I didn't want to leave and showed up at the airport for my flight in my waders. The third place i have fished was out of Ketchikan. September i think. Fished Ward Lake, a short drive out of town. Fished spots where streams flowed into the lake. Steelhead and dollies here as well. Other than the Cordova trip, i didn't do much salmon fishing. Mostly due to timing of trips and i happen to love steelhead fishing. There are many other options out there. Oh, best fly for me was a polar shrimp in fluorescent pink and orange.


UiI was 


CedarCreek said:


> It's a big place. I'll just mention three areas I have DIY fished on the tail end of business trips. Down the Kenai peninsula toward Homer you'll cross the Anchor River. The lower reaches are easy access and hold steelhead, dolly varden, and a few arctic char in the fall. I fished it in early October. My best fish was a 9 pound steelhead. I'm sure the various salmon spp. would be present earlier on. I've also fished a variety of streams near the coast out of Cordova, AK. I think i was there in August and caught coho, sockeye, and dollies just driving down the coast from Cordova and pulling over to fish streams. Some of the streams are glacial and turbid but others are gin clear. I stuck to the clear ones. I didn't want to leave and showed up at the airport for my flight in my waders. The third place i have fished was out of Ketchikan. September i think. Fished Ward Lake, a short drive out of town. Fished spots where streams flowed into the lake. Steelhead and dollies here as well. Other than the Cordova trip, i didn't do much salmon fishing. Mostly due to timing of trips and i happen to love steelhead fishing. There are many other options out there. Oh, best fly for me was a polar shrimp in fluorescent pink and orange.


Thanks for info. Everything helps. Was thinking about renting a forest service cabin. Still researching


----------



## Kirby Cole (Oct 28, 2016)

Edublund said:


> Would definitely recommend doing at least one guided trip at the beginning of your adventure to get dialed in. I had a lot of clients up there over the years that would float with me for a day or two and then do walk and wade fishing trips by themselves for the rest of their stay. I was always happy to point them in the right direction, and share knowledge of what flies (or beads) they should be using, and how to rig up correctly.
> 
> Would also suggest doing at least one fly out trip. The flight alone is often worth it regardless of how the fishing is.
> 
> Tight Lines!


Trying to stay away from guides but understand the info they have


----------



## Kirby Cole (Oct 28, 2016)

Are


Edublund said:


> Would definitely recommend doing at least one guided trip at the beginning of your adventure to get dialed in. I had a lot of clients up there over the years that would float with me for a day or two and then do walk and wade fishing trips by themselves for the rest of their stay. I was always happy to point them in the right direction, and share knowledge of what flies (or beads) they should be using, and how to rig up correctly.
> 
> Would also suggest doing at least one fly out trip. The flight alone is often worth it regardless of how the fishing is.
> 
> Tight Lines!


 Are you a guide in Ak


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I would use a guide. I was there this past summer and we got WAAAY back into the wilderness. The fishing can be fantastic up those glacial silt rivers if you have someone who knows the area and can show you where the creeks and streams enter the larger rivers.


----------



## Edublund (Sep 10, 2016)

Kirby Cole said:


> Are
> 
> Are you a guide in Ak


I was a guide up there for 11 years. Most of my guiding was on the Kenai River, but I did spend a season out in Western AK as well.


----------



## pjohansen920 (Aug 6, 2013)

I just moved from Kodiak and was fortunate to throw flies from Cordova all the way up to Deadhorse in my 3 years in Alaska.

My favorite fishing was for Silvers in September specifically on a low tide in the Olds River. Why? I could see the fish waking, watch to eat and it was the closest thing to chasing bonefish and Tarpon around Florida.

Pinks will readily take a fly but aren't nearly as thrilling to catch as silvers. 

Sockeye are very very hesitant to take a fly and you need to find them away from a pressured area and throw super small patterns to hope for a true eat. I don't think the frustration is worth the time and I'd typically bust out the 4 wt for dollies in lieu of fishing for reds.

Kodiak is incredible in the summer with lots of accessible rivers that don't require a guide. There's no tight lips amongst fly fisherman there once the salmon start running.


----------



## Kirby Cole (Oct 28, 2016)

pjohansen920 said:


> I just moved from Kodiak and was fortunate to throw flies from Cordova all the way up to Deadhorse in my 3 years in Alaska.
> 
> My favorite fishing was for Silvers in September specifically on a low tide in the Olds River. Why? I could see the fish waking, watch to eat and it was the closest thing to chasing bonefish and Tarpon around Florida.
> 
> ...


Good info. Was not thinking about Kodiak but might try it. Would really like to talk on cell phone. Call me at 318-218-1196 cst. I site fish for redfish here in La.


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

DIY Alaska is very doable. My favorite DIY is from Anchorage to Seward. This video was from a trip I did last year. One very helpful resource was the book "The Roadside Angler's Guide", I have a picture of the book in the back of this video on the trip (you can get it from wherever you order books or at any outdoor store up there). Good luck and I hope you have a great adventure to Alaska.


----------



## pjohansen920 (Aug 6, 2013)

Kirby Cole said:


> Good info. Was not thinking about Kodiak but might try it. Would really like to talk on cell phone. Call me at 318-218-1196 cst. I site fish for redfish here in La.


Absolutely! I'll call you tonight or sometime this week.

Here's a quick video from 15 when my buddy came to visit.


----------



## Kirby Cole (Oct 28, 2016)

That was a great video. It takes quite an effort to take time to put together a video. You have just confused me even more because everyone has their on take on DIY. Thanks, I have lots of info to consider.


Viking1 said:


> DIY Alaska is very doable. My favorite DIY is from Anchorage to Seward. This video was from a trip I did last year. One very helpful resource was the book "The Roadside Angler's Guide", I have a picture of the book in the back of this video on the trip (you can get it from wherever you order books or at any outdoor store up there). Good luck and I hope you have a great adventure to Alaska.





pjohansen920 said:


> Absolutely! I'll call you tonight or sometime this week.
> 
> Here's a quick video from 15 when my buddy came to visit.


great video. I am early to rise and early to bed so catch me from 5:30 to 7:30. Talking on phone will help. Thanks


----------

